# HO Scale Coaling Tower?



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

(I'm not sure if this should go here or on the Structure Section)
I've been looking for a coaling tower in HO Scale.
I don't want one of the very common kits like the ones by walthers (I like to avoid the "that kit" effect) I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of other ones, or if instead I should kit bash or scratch build?
Thanks!
-geekchris


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's an early PS article with dimensions for a coaling tower. You just need to scale it to HO.

View attachment PS-CoalChute.pdf


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

rkenney said:


> Here's an early PS article with dimensions for a coaling tower. You just need to scale it to HO.
> 
> View attachment 58482


Thanks! Why doesn't Popular Science still publish model railroading stuff?
-geekchris


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That particular article was from the 30's. At that time I do not know if there were any railroading magazines (I wasn't around yet). Most of the small columns like the one I posted were solicited from readers.

I doubt if PS would want to compete with or duplicate the coverage of the many hobbyist magazines that now exist.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

rkenney said:


> That particular article was from the 30's. At that time I do not know if there were any railroading magazines (I wasn't around yet). Most of the small columns like the one I posted were solicited from readers.
> 
> I doubt if PS would want to compete with or duplicate the coverage of the many hobbyist magazines that now exist.


I suppose my sarcasm wasn't obvious in the post (that's I problem I often have on the internet)
it would be nice if they did, I would have a way to legitimize buying Popular Science to my Girlfriend (an avid model railroader as well) who disapproves of me using my "model railroading" funds for non-model railroading stuff. She's right, I did budget that money for Model Railroading


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You have a GF who's also into model railroading? She's a keeper!

Seriously, though, often the best way to avoid "that kit" look is to scratchbuild or kitbash. Both would work well here (kitbashing being the option I would choose, seeing how many coaling tower kits are on the market).


----------

